
5 Years of Bad Ideas (With Python) - llambda
https://ep2012.europython.eu/media/conference/slides/5-years-of-bad-ideas.pdf
======
kiwidrew
Along similar lines, there's this nifty hack from a couple years ago which
(ab)uses three different low-level interpreter tricks to get Ruby-ish
anonymous blocks in CPython:

<http://code.google.com/p/ouspg/wiki/AnonymousBlocksInPython>

